# [Solved] How to start bro at boot time



## peterwkc (Oct 21, 2019)

Dear All, 

How to start bro at boot time? I know it is broctl deploy but cannot find the full path.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 21, 2019)

peterwkc said:


> I know it is broctl deploy but cannot find the full path.


What is the content of the command script for broctl and where did you integrated it?

Automatic executed command scripts at boot time are realized for the system in /etc/rc.d, for installed programs in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ , (rc.local also supported), rc(8).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2019)

peterwkc said:


> How to start bro at boot time?


It has a proper rc(8) script; /usr/local/etc/rc.d/bro


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 21, 2019)

Here is what you need to do to start it up at boot:

/etc/rc.conf

```
bro_enable="YES"
```


----------



## peterwkc (Oct 28, 2019)

Where is the log file of bro?


----------

